# Angeln am Balaton 2015



## Hermann-Josef (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen ..z
Wir fahren in diesem Jahr nach Ungarn an den Balaton genau gesagt nach Vonyarcvashegy . Ist noch am Nordufer. 
War zuletzt 2011 in Balatonkali. 
Weiß jemand wie sich die Preise  entwickelt haben in Punkto Angeln.
::Angelgeräte , Köder und der gleichen. .


----------



## Hermann-Josef (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo ist Angeln am Balaton nicht mehr so angesagt ??


----------



## angelmäcky (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Fahre am 30. des Monats zum Balaton wie jedes Jahr.
Immer ans Nordufer. 10 Tages karte war glaube ich 25 Euro.
Köder sind preiswert. So gut wie vor Jahren fängt man nicht 
mehr. Aal und Zander.
Karpfen geht noch, aber viele kleine.
angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



angelmäcky schrieb:


> Fahre am 30. des Monats zum Balaton wie jedes Jahr.
> Immer ans Nordufer. 10 Tages karte war glaube ich 25 Euro.
> Köder sind preiswert. So gut wie vor Jahren fängt man nicht
> mehr. Aal und Zander.
> ...




Hallo angel mächtig ..
Hab dank für deine Antwort ...

Hast Du noch ein paar Tips für mich ? Futter und Angel methode . Bein letzten mal War Feedern das beste .. Und wie ist es mit Tauwürmer mitnehmen oder lohnt es sich nicht ??

Gruß : Hermann-Josef


----------



## Hermann-Josef (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



angelmäcky schrieb:


> Fahre am 30. des Monats zum Balaton wie jedes Jahr.
> Immer ans Nordufer. 10 Tages karte war glaube ich 25 Euro.
> Köder sind preiswert. So gut wie vor Jahren fängt man nicht
> mehr. Aal und Zander.
> ...




Hallo angel mäcky.
Hab dank für deine oAntwort ...

Hast Du noch ein paar Tips für mich ? Futter und Angel methode . Bein letzten mal War Feedern das beste .. Und wie ist es mit Tauwürmer mitnehmen oder lohnt es sich nicht ??

Gruß : Hermann-Josef


----------



## angelmäcky (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo Hermann-Josef

Futter gibt es doch dort im Laden. Feedern ,möchtest Du ,
Weißfisch fangen, ok geht gut.
Ich gehe auf Aal und Zander. Tauwürmer lieber mitnehmen,
dort gibt es nur kleinere Würmer, wie bei uns die Debrowürmer.
Gruß


----------



## Hermann-Josef (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Ja feedern will ich auch wieder , aber in der Hauptsache will ich in diesem Jahr auch auf Aal und Zander vom Ufer aus angeln .


----------



## angelmäcky (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Die beste Zeit ist schon vorbei,Anfang Mai.Der Balaton ist sehr 
wetterabhängig, mal beist es richtig gut, mal ist nichts in 3 Wochen zu holen. Ich hoffe die kleinen fische-Ukeleis-sind beim
laichen, dann kommen die Raubfische dicht ans Ufer.Dann beißen
die manchmal wie verrückt, sobald es dunkel wird.

angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Wir sind ab den 04.07 3 Wochen am Balaton . Hoffe das da noch was geht mit Aal und Zander ...


----------



## angelmäcky (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

So,Wohnwagen ist gepackt. Morgen früh gehts los,
Hoffe auf ein paar Aale und Zander.
Bis dann
angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub am Balaton und lass mir auch noch ein paar gute  drin .. Wo geht's den genau hin  am Balaton ??


----------



## effammb (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo. Bin noch nicht lange am angeln und fahre in einer Woche zum Balaton. Welche schnur ist dort angesagt?
Gruß


----------



## Hermann-Josef (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



effammb schrieb:


> Hallo. Bin noch nicht lange am angeln und fahre in einer Woche zum Balaton. Welche schnur ist dort angesagt?
> Gruß


Hallo :: Die Du hier auch so nimmst . 
Da am Balaton feedern groß angesagt ist wäre ne feederrute mit ne gute 25 er  eine gute Entscheidung . Und wenn Du auf Zander und Co gehen willst dann einen die gleiche wie hier . Ich War 2011 das letzte mal a m Balaton auf Karpfen , hatte ne 35er Karpfen Schnur auf ne 40 00 er Rolle  und einer 3.6 m 2 libs rutte .
Bin in 4 Wochen auch am Balaton für 3 Wochen .


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



Hermann-Josef schrieb:


> Hallo ist Angeln am Balaton nicht mehr so angesagt ??



Naja, die Preise haben halt ganz schön angezogen. Die Unterschiede zu D sind jetzt nicht mehr so wahnsinnig groß wie noch vor 10-15 Jahren.


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



angelmäcky schrieb:


> Hallo Hermann-Josef
> 
> Futter gibt es doch dort im Laden. Feedern ,möchtest Du ,
> Weißfisch fangen, ok geht gut.
> ...


 

Hallo liebe Ungarn Balaton freunde... bezüglich Würmer ist das echt ein problem dort.... nur kleine packungen mit ich sage mal mittleren Dendrobenas... zu Tauwürmer sagen die Schlangen... auf der südseite, meiner erfahrung kannst du auf den lehmigen wiesen, wenn sie kurz gemäht sind Tauwürmer ohne ende nach einen Regen sammeln. Kopflampe auf licht auf rot, und du findest mehr würmer als du je verangeln kannst.... Gruß Vossi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Nur das im Sommer der regen hier sehr rar ist. Im Juni gibt es meist etwas Starkregen und danach wird es pfurztrocken.  Da bleibt nur der Kauf und Tauwürmer sind in den kleinen Läden meist nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Hermann-Josef (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur das im Sommer der regen hier sehr rar ist. Im Juni gibt es meist etwas Starkregen und danach wird es pfurztrocken.  Da bleibt nur der Kauf und Tauwürmer sind in den kleinen Läden meist nicht verfügbar.


Ok.. Dann werde ich wohl meine Würmer von Zuhause mitnehmen . Weißt Du wie die Preise von Zubehör  denn Angelladen sind ..?  Ich War 2011 das letzte mal am Balaton wie haben sich die Preise in Richtung Angel Karten entwickelt ? 


Gruß. . Hermann-Josef


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Der Vergleich der Preise mit Deutschland fällt mir etwas schwer, war schon so lange nicht mehr in Deutschland im Laden.

Ruten und Rollen sind hier eher teurer, so das ich diese meist bestelle, Kleinteile sind oft etwas preiswerter, aber ich angel wenn mal an der Donau oder Drau. Fließgewässer liegt mir heute mehr.


----------



## Hermann-Josef (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*



angelmäcky schrieb:


> So,Wohnwagen ist gepackt. Morgen früh gehts los,
> Hoffe auf ein paar Aale und Zander.
> Bis dann
> angelmäcky


Hallo ...Wie War der Urlaub ? Hast Du mir noch was drin gelassen ??


----------



## angelmäcky (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo
Urlaub ist vorbei, 3 Wochen. Wetter fast immer 30 Grad.
Feedern sehr gut-Weißfisch
Ein Karpfen auf Mais
Ein Zander leider nur
Aal fehlanzeige
Anfang Mai sollen die Aale gut gebissen haben.
Zanderbisse hatte ich einige, waren sehr vorsichtig. Zwei Zettis
sind mir vorm Kescher aus geschlitzt. 
Ich hoffe ,Du hast mehr Glück.
angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo Angel mäcky ... Werde mich bemühen mehr raus zu holen. .
Mit was Bis Du auf Zander gegangen ? Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja noch sagen wie die Preise sich entwickelt haben . In puncto angel Erlaubnis und Zubehör und köder ... Tauwürmer und Deburena werde ich heute bei meinem Angelshop holen . 2011 wo ich das letzte mal am Balaton War waren mir die Würmer einfach zu klein .

Gruß ::Hermann-Josef


----------



## angelmäcky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Bin mit Köfi auf Zander gegangen.
10 Tageskarte 7000 Forint und 2000 für Jahresfischereikarte,
also 30 Euro und dann weitere 10 tage für 7000 Ft, also ca.
53 Euro insgesamt hat der Spass gekostet.
Es gibt kleine und mittlere Würmer, Dose 50 Cent.
Gruß


----------



## effammb (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

So bin leider wieder daheim...
Federn ging super.
Weisfisch ohne ende
Waren dann 6 mal auf aal und siehe da, 4 könnten wir erwischt
Einen wels von 110 cm haben wir auch bekommen.
nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht


----------



## angelmäcky (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angel am Balaton 2015*

Hallo Hermann-Josef
Wie war Dein Urlaub, was gefangen.
Gruß


----------



## Hermann-Josef (4. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo Angel mäcky ... War ein schöner Urlaub und sehr erfolgreich !! Ein Aal von 75 cm und 1000gr. Zahlreiche Karpfen bis zu 5 kg und natürlich jede Menge weiss fisch .. Zander waren mir leider nicht ans Band gegangen .. Na egal ... Super Wetter hatten wir auch immer so um die 35 - 38 Grad . Im kommenden Jahr sind wir ja wieder da .!!!
So jetzt geht es Morgen an die Sieg mal sehen was da so läuft ..

Gruß. . Hermann-Josef


----------



## angelmäcky (4. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Na super, geht doch.
Ja, nächtes Jahr bin ich natürlich auch wieder da.
Schönen Tag noch
angelmäcky


----------



## Dorsch_Max (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

War denn in diesem Jahr jemand am Plattensee / Balaton angeln?
Wir ziehen einen Tripp Anfang September in Erwägung. Wie sieht es da speziell auf Zander aus?


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Servus, ich werde die Gegend wahrscheinlich im Aug/ Sep auch besuchen. Wäre ebenfalls über Infos dankbar! Petri an alle anderen HU- Urlauber!


----------



## angelmäcky (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Bin am Wochenende zurück vom Balaton.
War 3 Wochen dort auf Aal und Zander geangelt mit Köfi.
Dieses mal hatte ich mehr Glück, 1 Zander und 7 dicke fette
Aale. Größe von 80 cm bis 92 cm, zirka 1kg bis 1,7 kg.
Haben sehr spät gebissen, ab 23 Uhr bis 2 uhr.

angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

So am Freitag geht es wieder an denn Balkon ...


----------



## angelmäcky (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Na, dann viel Glück.
angelmacky


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Ich wünsche auch viel Glück.

Ich muss zugestehen, das ich noch nie im Balaton geangelt habe, obwohl ich schon allerhand Jahre in der Nähe wohne.

Wo angelt ihr bevorzugt? Nord- oder Südufer?

Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen, vielleicht probiere ich es dann mal nach der Saison.


----------



## angelmäcky (16. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Nordufer, dort ist es tiefer.

Hermann-Josef, was raus geholt.

angelmäcky


----------



## oberfranke (17. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Ich war zwar noch nicht am Balaton nur am Velencei dem kleineren Nachbarsee. 
 Dort haben uns die Stechmücken fast aufgefressen, das war so schlimm das wir das angeln aufgegeben haben. 

 Wie schaut es im Balaton überhaupt mit Waller aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Waller werden am Balaton immer wieder gute gefangen, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern wird in Ungarn weniger Fisch zurückgesetzt. So werden die Bestände nicht so stark wie in Italien oder Spanien.

Vom Klima, und Bestand an Futterfischen ist die Ausgangslage prima.


Mücken sind dieses Jahr extrem viele, so wird das Angeln in der Dämmerung zur Prüfung.


----------



## Balaton66 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



Testudo schrieb:


> Waller werden am Balaton immer wieder gute gefangen, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern wird in Ungarn weniger Fisch zurückgesetzt. So werden die Bestände nicht so stark wie in Italien oder Spanien.
> 
> Vom Klima, und Bestand an Futterfischen ist die Ausgangslage prima.
> 
> ...



Das mit den zurücksetzen ist halt immer so eine Sache, viele Angler halten sich halt nicht an die Regeln. Da die Fangbücher immer frisiert werden. Viele Touristen die sich Angelkarten im Laden holen, bringen sie nicht zurück. Daher ist es der Balaton-Fischbehörde auch nicht möglich einen genauen Ausgleich zu schaffen. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen dass der Balaton der größte Binnensee in Europa ist. Es werden jedes Jahr mehrere Hunderttausend Kilogramm an Fischen eingesetzt.

http://www.balatonihal.hu/Halgazdalkodas/Haltelepitesek/Aktualis-ev

Ein fettes Petri nach Deutschland 

Grüße aus Ungarn Christian


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo bin in diesem Jahr wieder am Balaton ..
Wie sieht es mit den Preisen fürs Angeln aus  .  Also ich meine Zubehör wie hacken , schnur . Hauptsächlich karpfenzubehör .. Und natürlich die Erlaubnis Karten für den Balaton ..


----------



## exstralsunder (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



Hermann-Josef schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Preisen fürs Angeln aus  .  Also ich meine Zubehör wie hacken , schnur . Hauptsächlich karpfenzubehör .. ..



Musst dich ein wenig durchfizzen, mein Ungarisch ist nicht so dolle.
Hacken solltest du im örtlichen Raab Karcher Baumarkt finden.:m Ob die Angelzeug haben? |sagnix
Klick mich


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Musst dich ein wenig durchfizzen, mein Ungarisch ist nicht so dolle.
> Hacken solltest du im örtlichen Raab Karcher Baumarkt finden.:m Ob die Angelzeug haben? |sagnix
> Klick mich


Nach einen Baumarkt habe ich nicht gefragt ??@!@


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



Hermann-Josef schrieb:


> Nach einen Baumarkt habe ich nicht gefragt ??@!@



ne, aber nach Hacken|uhoh:


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Wenn man keine richtige Antwort hat , sagt man (n) doch besser nichts !!


----------



## angelmäcky (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Preise für Erlaubniskarten alles beim alten. Für 3 Wochen habe
ich gut 50 Euro bezahlt. Im Mai gehts wieder los.

angelmacky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Endlich  mal eine vernünftige Antwort. .
Na kennt man ja nicht anders von dir !
Bei uns geht's erst im Juli  Berufs bedingt. .


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

ich war 2x in den 90ern am balaton.normaler familienurlaub,natürlich wurde auch geangelt aber nichts gefangen.einmal mit nem paddelbötchen raus und es dauerte genau 3 minuten und wir wurden kontrolliert.selbst 500 meter vom ufer sind es da teiweise manchmal nur 2 meter tief. na ja die kids hatten ihren spass.
wünsche ich dir auch.#6


----------



## Hermann-Josef (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo wer hat den noch Balaton Erfahrungen.. Habe bis jetzt nur mit der Feeder rute jagt gemacht . So jetzt meinerstmal Frage.. Wenn ihr auf Karpfen geht , welche riegs nehmt  ihr .??? Da der Balaton ja sehr schlammig ist ..
 Erfahrungen Bitte ..


----------



## Hermann-Josef (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



Hermann-Josef schrieb:


> Hallo wer hat den noch Balaton Erfahrungen.. Habe bis jetzt nur mit der Feeder rute jagt gemacht . So jetzt meinerstmal Frage.. Wenn ihr auf Karpfen geht , welche riegs nehmt  ihr .??? Da der Balaton ja sehr schlammig ist ..
> Erfahrungen Bitte ..



Hallo ist den da keiner der noch am Balaton Angeln geht ??
#c#c


----------



## Hermann-Josef (8. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hat einer die aktuellen Preise von Angel Zubehör... Rollen , Ruten . Am Balaton.. Bin in diesem Jahr im juli wieder da


----------



## angelmäcky (9. März 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Rollen und Ruten würde ich hier holen.
So preiswert sind die da auch nicht.
In 9 Wochen gehts bei mir los, dieses mal etwas früher
als sonst, im Mai beißen die Aale meistens besser,kann 
es kaum abwarten.
Werde dann berichten.


----------



## Conan777 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Bin gerade auf den Thread hier gestoßen und da wir zu sechst Mitte Mai nach Alsöörs (Nordufer) wollen dachte ich ich gebe mal auch meinen Senf hier dazu ! Also wir waren 2013 für 6 Tage in Balatonlelle (Südufer),es laichten gerade die Brassen vorne an den Steinpackungen,wir konnten auf mitgebrachte TW 26 fette Aale zwischen 70 und 94 cm fangen und 5-6 Zander die nicht all zu groß waren,desweiteren ein paar kleinere Karpfen um die 40 cm und unendlich viele Brassen. Ein Jahr später waren wir Ende Mai da,diesmal sogar ein Ruderboot gemietet und täglich angefüttert....in 6 Tagen nur 4 Aale,paar kleine Karpfen und 2 Welse um die 50 cm,diesmal laichten auch keine Brassen und unsere hohen Erwartungen wurden nicht erfüllt ! Diese Jahr fahre wir wie gesagt ans Nordufer da ist das Wasser tiefer und haben einen Guide mit Segelboot der uns die Zander- und Aalhotspots zeigen will.Schauen wir mal,wenn es jemanden interessiert können wir uns hier gerne weiter austauschen !! Viele Grüße !


----------



## angelmäcky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Am Wochenende gehts los, endlich Urlaub am Balaton.
Ich hoffe auf viele Aale und Zander.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

angelmäcky


----------



## Hermann-Josef (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*



angelmäcky schrieb:


> Am Wochenende gehts los, endlich Urlaub am Balaton.
> Ich hoffe auf viele Aale und Zander.
> Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.
> 
> angelmäcky



Hallo wie war es am Balaton bzw . Ist es da . Wettermäßig ?. Vonyarcvashegy?  Bin im Juli auch wieder da !, Haben sich die Preise gehalten .?.?


----------



## angelmäcky (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo
Bin gestern zurück, 3 Wochen am Balaton ,leider wenig Fisch.
Habe nur 2 Zander und ein kleinen Wels gefangen.
Leider kein Aal. Habe jeden Tag 3 bis 6 Stunden geangelt.
Wetter war top, 22 bis 30 Grad und kaum Regen.
Angelerlaubnis etwas teurer, 20 Tage um die 60 Euro.
Nächtes Jahr wirds besser, Ich hoffe, Du fängst besser.


----------



## Hermann-Josef (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Warst du mit dem Boot raus
Oder alles vom Ufer. Ein Bekannter war bis Sonntag in Vonyarcvashegy und der hat nur Brassen und Rotaugen gefangen. Vom Boot und Ufer.. Na ja werde sehen was läuft und wenn man(n) nix fängt is es trotzdem ein Top Urlaub ..


----------



## angelmäcky (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Alles vom Ufer,Brassen waren auch kaum da, ein Angler hat mit
Boot geangelt,hat sehr gut gefangen,Aal und Zander. Sind also
weit draußen.
Trotsdem schöner Urlaub.


----------



## Fischknipser (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo an die Ungarnangler,
im Juli mache ich Familienurlaub am Balaton und bin auch mal gespannt wie es wird.
Generell liest man ja eher von zurückgehenden Fängen,bin mal gespannt.

Vor 14 Jahren war ich es letzte mal in Ungarn,da haben wir massig Karpfen gefangen.Wir waren am Südufer,Balatonlelle.
Zum angeln sind wir immer nach Fonyod gefahren,da hatte unser Vermieter einen Steg und ein Boot.
Vom Steg aus haben wir Karpfen auf Mais mit Grundblei geangelt.
An den Schilfhalmen,die im Wasser stehen wird da immer von allen Einheimischen die daran vorbei fahren mit Mais,der in Tonnen mit Wasser eingeweicht wird, gefüttert.

Abends sind wir immer mit 10-12 Booten raus und haben an einer Stelle auf Foggosch (Zander) geangelt.
Gefischt wurde mit einer Balsaholzpose und kleinen  Lauben.

Bin mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr wird.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hermann-Josef (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo bin im Juli auch wieder da ...
Vonyarcvashegy ist mein Urlaub Ziel 
so wie in den letzten Jahren..


----------



## Hermann-Josef (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hallo .. Hatte im letzten Jahr sehr viele Stachel Welse!! Wie sieht das in diesem Jahr aus .. Und wenn ja wie hab ihr die verwerdet .. Gebraten oder geräuchert ?? Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen..


----------



## Hermann-Josef (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

So die Angelsachen sind zum Teil gepackt... Sind zwar noch ca.2 Wochen aber wer früh packt vergisst auch nichts ....


----------



## angelmäcky (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Genau, na dann viel Glück. Mein Balatonzander wurde 
letztes Wochenende verspeist.Da es bei mir nun keine Aale
gab, habe ich jetzt nur noch ca. 15 Forellen in der Gefriertruhe.


----------



## Hermann-Josef (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

So alles gepackt....
In 4 Stunden geht's los 1100km.


----------



## Fischknipser (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Ich habe jetzt morgens mit Futterkorb gefischt,es gab nix.
Abends am Betonsteg lief es besser ca. 15 Brassen in 3 Std.
Letzte Nacht war ich auf Anraten eines Einheimischen um 3.00 Uhr am Steg auf Zander angeln.
Zwischen 4.00 und 5.30 Uhr brodelt das Wasser. Die einzige Chance irgendwie im Flachwasser zu angeln war mit Drop Shot da ich nur Gummifisch dabei habe.
Ultraflachlaufende Wobbler/Popper wären wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl.
Es gab jedoch 2 Kleine Zander auf Drop Shot.
Ich werde in der nächsten Nacht ne Wasserkugel mit Haken direkt auf die Hauptschnur binden und mit Laube/kleine Rapfen probieren.

Die Köderfosche springen buchstäblich bis auf die Steine und man kann mit ner Lampe sogar die raubenden Zander sehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Wenn es dort so flach ist und die Zander so nah, warum dann DS und Wasserkugel? 
Freie Leihne
Splitshotrig
C-Rig


----------



## Fischknipser (18. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Werde ich ausprobieren,Splitshotrig hört sich gut an

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hi,

ich fahre mit meiner Holden seit gut 25 Jahren (mehr oder weniger) regelmäßig nach Balatonakali ans Nordufer.
Geangelt wurde/wird zumeist auf Aal, Karpfen, Barsch, Hecht ...
Die Räuber zumeist auf lebenden Köderfisch http://www.balatonihal.hu/de/Fischerei/Regulierung/Angelordnung Nr.23,
Aal auch auf Wurm.
Die letzten 2 Jahre mussten wir aussetzen, aber 2018 gehts dann jedenfalls wieder nach Akali.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Die Aale sehen ja drollig aus. Ganz schon dicke Dinger. Die kurze Kopfform ist bei uns ganz selten.


----------



## Tulpe2 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Das waren ganz spitze Spitzköpfe.
... noch mehr davon:











Aber solche gibt's auch:






... und was für Mittag:






das endete dann so - geräuchert:


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Das sieht doch toll aus. 
Bis 2018 ist aber noch ein Stück hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

irgenwie tauch ich immer in Threads auf, wos was zu essen gibt - klasse, der geräucherte Karpfen!


----------



## angelmäcky (29. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hermann - Josef, was gefangen.Bist doch bestimmt zurück.

Grüße


----------



## Fischknipser (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

@Tulpe
Schöne Aale zeigst du da.
Du schreibst von Barsch Hecht und Aal,diese sind auf der Südseite wohl recht schlecht zu fangen. 

Barsche werden im Hafenbecken. (Balatonfenyves) gefangen aber wohl nur bis Max. 15 cm,ein Jungangler hat nen Hecht von ca. 60 rausgeholt .
Ansonsten eigendlich nur Rapfen und Zander auf Köfi.
Die richtigen Tauwürmer habe ich in keinem Angelladen gefunden,oder beissen die Aale auch auf Köfi.
Hecht sei wohl im Balaton selber wie ein 6 er im Lotto sagte mir mein Einheimischer Freund. 
Die Zu bzw. Abläufe seien besser zum Hecht/Wels Angeln,aber wohl eher im Frühjahr teilweise ist das Angeln dort auch mittlerweile verboten.

Karpfen,Karauschen und Brassen werden beim Feedern gefangen,wenn man mit Wurm angelt kommt auch schon mal ein Katzenwels oder europ.Wels bei rum.

Ich denke zur Sommerzeit sollte man schauen, zumindest auf der Südseite,
Das man versucht auf weit ins Wasser ragende Stege und vom Boot aus zu angeln.
Achtung man braucht verschiedene Angelscheine und sollte sie auch dabei haben und richtig ausfüllen,denn kontrolliert wird genau.

Ich hätte dieses Jahr eine kleine Spinne und zwei Feederruten dabei,wenn das Packmaß nicht stört ist man damit gut bedient,aber auch mit gröberen Gerät kann man seine Fische fangen.
Die Einheimischen haben auch nicht für jede Methode eine andere Rute und fangen auch.

Man darf am Plattensee mit 2 Haken
pro Rute fischen.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Hi,

Balatonakali liegt am Nordufer, "links" von der Halbinsel Tihany.
Geangelt haben wir vor allem mit "Riesenrotwurm" aus'm eigenen Keller zu Hause. Auch mal mit Grundeln und Ukelei (Lauben) teils keine 5m vom Ufer.
Die Barsche waren so 20...25 cm am Rande der Badestellen, Hecht haben wir auch um die 70 cm erwischt, allerdings vom Schlauchboot an der Schilfkante.
Dafür hat's bei uns noch nicht mit Zander geklappt (nur Beifang, Größe: "findet Nemo").

Rapfen (aber keine Riesen) gingen gut auf zügig geführte Spinner (Jenzi-Phantom-F-Legend-Spinner in orange oder blau) - man musste aber oftmals erst die passende Größe/Farbe finden. Schon witzig wenn die beim Anheben der Rute den Spinner vor den eigenen Füßen im Flug attackieren...

Packmaß spielt im Grunde bei uns kaum eine Rolle, es gibt eher Mecker wenn was zu Hause gelassen wurde - meine Holde angelt auch.
Gepackt wird im Ford Galaxy (ohne Rücksitze!) mit Wohnwagen am Haken.

Das man verschiedene Karten zu Angel braucht, wäre mir neu:
ich kenne nur die Uferkarte bis 1.500m vom Ufer und die Bootskarte.
Klickt Euch mal durch, Preise, Vorschriften, Schonmaße etc.: http://www.balatonihal.hu/de/Fischerei/Regulierung/Angelordnung#


----------



## Fischknipser (31. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher,aber unter Punkt 16 der Vorschriften lese ich was von gekennzeichneten Booten und Ruderboote sind nicht gekennzeichnet.,oder darf man mit der Uferkarte auch vom Ruderboot bis 1500m vom Ufer entfernt angeln?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

ja bis 1.500m.


----------



## Fischknipser (1. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton 2015*

Ah,ok dann gibt es zwei verschieden Karten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

